# Kroatien??



## miles91 (3. Februar 2008)

Hi,
ich fahre in den Sommerferien nach Kroatien:vik: möchte da aufjedenfall auch angeln... könnt ihr mir sagen wo man gut angeln kann?? was man da Fangen kann?? und womit man angeln soll (Rute, Köder..)??

mfg Miles


----------



## Würmchesbader (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Kroatien??*

Das ganze hängt zuerst einmal von deinen Möglichkeiten ab (Urlaubsgegend, Boot ect.).

Fangen kann man auf jeden Fall eine ganze Menge. Es gibt dort jede Menge Fisch !

Ich habe dort besonders gerne die von den Kroaten genannten Scippis gefangen. Es handelt sich um eine Art von Forelle.

Aber wie gesagt, wo geht es genau hin ?
Hast du ein Boot?

Gruss


----------



## miles91 (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: Kroatien??*

hi,
ich wollte von Ufer aus angeln.. wir wollen in die Nähe von Instrien (weiß nicht obs richtig geschrieben ist)


----------



## Würmchesbader (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Kroatien??*

Interresanter ist es natürlich vom Boot aus, aber auch von Ufer kannst du etwas fangen.

Viel Erfolg und Petri Heil


----------



## miles91 (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Kroatien??*

hi,
was kann man denn da Fangen?? und womit fange ich die Fische?


----------



## Würmchesbader (4. Februar 2008)

*AW: Kroatien??*

Das Meer wimmelt von Fischen !!!

Fangen kannst du generell jeden Fisch der Adria und hier alle aufzuzählen wäre mir zu mühsam.

Ich hatte mich Muscheln den meisten Erfolg, aber das kann durchaus variieren.

Gruss


----------



## feedex (16. Februar 2008)

*AW: Kroatien??*

Hm..ich hoffe da kommen noch mehr Infos zusammen!
Ich stecke da auch gerade in den groben Urlaubsvorplanungen für Kroatien.
Wäre fein, wenn sich noch ein paar Leute näher zu Gerät, Technik und Köder auslassen könnten!


----------



## dr.zeto (12. März 2008)

*AW: Kroatien??*

Zu den Geräten:

Spinnrute, ca. 2,7m 10-40 gr WG
mittlere Stationärrolle mit mono oder geflochtener Schnur (0,25+ bei Mono / 0,12+ bei geflochtener Schnur)
Kleine bis mittlere Gufis, Blinker und Spinner, evtl. Wobbler (für´s Spinnfischen vom Ufer oder Boot)

Für das Angeln vom Ufer auf Grund:

mittlere Grundrute (wg 30-90 Gr)
Rolle und Schnur, siehe oben !
Vorfach --> unbedingt transp. mono oder Fluocarbon, da Meer sehr klar...
Bleie bis ca. 60g sollten reichen.
Haken ab Gr. 10 aufwärts bis 1/0
Köder: Fische, Fischfetzen, Muschelfleisch, Teig (mit Schmelzkäse), Seeringelwürmer (?)

Ich persönlich will es dieses Jahr mal versuchen mit meinem Boot raus und zwischen den kleinen vorgelagerten Inseln in Istrien (ich fahre meistens in die Gegend zwischen Porec, Vrsar und Rovinj) mit der Drop-Shot-Methode und Gufi oder Fischfetzen mein Glück zu versuchen. Außerdem Schleppen mit dem Downrigger (aber nicht professionell, nur mal testen) und Grundfischen und Spinnfischen vom Ufer.

Hatte schon mal einen schönen Wolfsbarsch mit Gufi überlistet....|rolleyes


----------



## Arbun (17. März 2008)

*AW: Kroatien??*

Zur frage was man fangen kann, (achtung vieles ist mündliches oder schriftliches wissen, ohne eigene praxiserfahrung!):

Hornhecht: hab gehört mit Wasserkugel/Sbiro... auf meist Fischfetzen (hab Hornhechte öfters am Ufer Jagen sehen!)
Hornhecht/kleineMefo-Blinker könnte viell. auch gehen?

kleinere Meerbrassen (Barschartige, nicht lachen manche denken an Bresen/Brachsen): Mit Pose/Stippmontage (auch Grundmontage) mit Hakengröße 10 - max.4 und eigentlich allen Ködern von @dr.zeto. Anfüttern wichtig!
(habe vor einigen Jahren als minderjähriger ;-) mit Weißbrot und 10er Haken an nem elastischen Holzstecken mit ERFOLG geangelt) 

Doraden (Goldbrassen): Grundmontage mit Muschelfleisch/Seeringelwürmer/"Bibi"-Wurm (heißt halt so!) und Hakengröße etwa 2 - 1/0. Ein befreundeter Fischer hatte letzten Sommer 2 Doraden mit je ca. 2 kg an der Langleine gefangen (bei Korčula), Köder Seeringelwurm (frisch), Hakengröße 1/0

Wolfsbarsch: @dr.zeto Gufi, dann auch wobbler, und Fischfetzen/Köfi

Meeräschen: Stippmontage/Wasserkugel mit viell. 8er/6er Haken (?) und Brotflocken (gut anfüttern)

Makrelen: hab ich beim apnoeTauchen öfters Jagen sehen, aber wie man die fängt? vielleicht wie Hornhecht siehe oben, die jagen "eher" an der oberfläche?

Anfüttern hilft bei allen genannten Methoden

Hier noch ne Liste mit Fischen aus der Adria, mit Namen auf kroatisch/english/deutsch (hilfreich wenn man einheimische fragen will!) hier der Link

LG und viel Erfolg, Arbun


----------



## Arbun (18. März 2008)

*AW: Kroatien??*

Achso, hab vergessen... *Krabben* sind sehr gute Köder und mehr oder weniger leicht selber zu beschaffen, vor allem wenns warm ist im Sommer beim Schnorcheln unter großen Steinen im seichten Wasser! (man kann aber auch waten wenns noch kalt ist...)

Aus eigener Erfahrung sind da manchmal auch Butterkrebse dabei und kleine Krabben, die gute Ködergrößen haben. Hab als Kind aus Spaß danach gesucht und gemerkt, daß die kleinen (fast weißen) Krabben bei der Flucht vor mir, oft von Fischen wild attakiert wurden... ! Müßte daher als Köder super sein, zudem angeln Einheimische damit!


----------



## Dietmar (19. März 2008)

*AW: Kroatien??*

Ich fahre auch nach Kroatien. Braucht man Lizenzen für Süßwasser
oder Meer? Gruß Dietmar


----------



## dr.zeto (19. März 2008)

*AW: Kroatien??*

Für das Süsswasser brauchst Du garantiert eine Lizenz - wie bei uns ja auch.

Für´s Meer braucht man auch eine Lizenz. Die habe ich mir auch immer brav gekauft, bin aber noch nie kontrolliert worden.
Wenn mal einer kontrolliert und man die Lizenz nicht hat, gibt bestimmt RICHTIGEN Ärger...

Also, lieber ein paar Euro im Urlaub mehr ausgeben und dafür Ruhe haben. 


Gruß

Stefan


----------



## Arbun (19. März 2008)

*AW: Kroatien??*

Hallo Dietmar,

hier gibts ein paar Informative Seiten über Angellizensen...

Kroatien-Forum (Preisliste und Regelung d. Lizens)

Dalmacija.net (english)

Istrien-Info (mehr für Süßwasser)

falls jemand kroatisch kann, hier sind die Aktuellen Preise/Regelungen
und hier von Hrvatski savez za športski ribolov na moru


Gruß und guten Fang, Arbun


----------



## Donnerkrähe (19. März 2008)

*AW: Kroatien??*

Hallo,
ich war bis jetzt einmal in Kroatien. Wir waren in Istrien, ähnlich wie du. An Geräten würde ich nichts spezielles mitnehmen, da die Fische die man vom Ufer aus fängt doch eher klein sind. Als Köder haben wir vorwiegend Muschelfleisch benutzt (von kleinen Muscheln die an den Felsen oder Molen kleben). damit haben wir recht gut gefangen. man kann sie auf grund anbieten oder mit pose oder man hängt sie an einen Haken ohne Blei oder schwimmer und bietet sie direkt an den Molen an. Die bisse erfühlt man sich mit den Fingern. Die Fische sind dann nur bis 20cm groß, und lassen sich als Köderfische oder Fetzenköder verwenden. Wir haben das allerdings nur zum Spaß gemacht.... da kommt keine langeweile auf ;-). die einheimischen dort haben eine Art Würmer aus dem Meer. Das ist der absolute TOP Köder. Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast besorg dir diese. Bei mir hat es gereicht einen dort angelnden Kroaten anzusprechen, schon hat er mir einen von diesen Würmern in die Hand gedrückt.ein kleines Stück davon auf den Haken und man hat vr lauter Bissen keine Ruhen mehr ;-)


----------



## Arbun (20. März 2008)

*AW: Kroatien??*

Hi Donnerkrähe,

daß man hauptsächlich kleine Meerbrassen bis so 20cm fängt is schon richtig, vor allem weil die sich sowieso immer am Ufer aufhalten und als erste am Köder sind und den Haken leer fressen oder sich eben dran hängen #q

Aber wer sich mit Wolfsbarsch auskennt, sollte es ab etwa Mai an Felsigen Uferabschnitten, mit steilem abfall ins Tiefe, unbedingt mit KöFi, Gufi oder Wobbler probiern.
Bei uns im Ort is ne Stelle mit nem künstlichen Riff (geht bis 20m tiefe, 60°) wo ich beim tauchen regelmäßig 3-5 Wolfsbarsche in der Gruppe jagen sehe, sieht man morgens sogar vom Ufer, wenns ruhig ist!

Doraden sieht man auch öfters ziemlich große, hatte 2 als nachläufer auf nen Barschspinner, die ham aber nicht gebissen, sonst wär die Barschrute hin!

Ich weiß nur leider nicht wie man diese Fische drannkriegt, habs ja auch nicht wirklich probiert, müßte aber irgendwie gehen.
Angle richtig erst seit diesem Jahr, hab früher nur wie Donnerkrähe beschrieben kleinvieh mit Brotküglein gefangen!

Ich denke wer größere Fische vom Ufer will muß größere Haken nehmen ab so etwa # 4...

...Hab heute nen Bericht von ner Kroatischen Seite gelesen wo Angler auf große Doraden mit großen komplett ganzen / oder leicht angebrochenen Miesmuscheln angeln (mit Schale!), um Bisse von kleinen Meerbrassen zu vermeiden. Doraden wurden beobachtet im frühjahr in Häfen diese Muscheln von den Molen zu zupfen und mit dem Kiefer zu knacken! Man sollte 1-2 Tage vorher anfüttern am Angelplatz (am Angeltag nicht mehr füttern), und dann mit Laufblei und offener Rolle oder Freilauf, den Fisch erstmal ziehen lassen und  erst nach paar Metern anschlagen (hört sich nach Karpfenmethode an!?)... Soll von Fischern von Zadar stammen die Idee! |kopfkrat Habs von hier !

Wollte eigentlich jetzt über Ostern runter, is aber was dazwischen gekommen... :c

Wäre interessant wenn jemand noch andere Erfahrungen bezüglich Technik/ Erfolg hat... vom Ufer oder auch vom Boot aus!

Gruß, Arbun




Zusatz:

hab die Erfahrung gemacht, daß am Ufer keine großen Fische mehr sind, sobald das Wasser kalt wird (spät Herbst)... Da fängt man nur noch vom Boot aus im Tiefen!!! Hab ich von anderer Seite bestätigt bekommen! (Man sieht zum Teil nicht mal Meeräschen in den Häfen, die im Sommer immer dort zu finden sind!) Hat jemand damit Erfahrung?


----------



## Kajalagos (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kroatien??*

Hallo zusammen

es gibt schon Fisch in HR, geschleppte Rapalas in rot oder schwarz, ca. 12 -15 m Tiefe, in den drei Wochen hats 2x mit schönen Zahnbrassen (Zubatac) gerappelt. Der eine hat noch einen Octopus-Arm herausgewürgt.

Ende August gehts wieder hin #6 
Gruß Karlheinz


----------



## olliwirth (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: Kroatien??*

Moin, zusammen!

Will im Sommer nach Kroatien (Trogir und Ciovo). Kann mir jemand sagen, ob es dort auf Zackenbarsch lohnt? und, weiß einer wie man kapitale Zahnbrassen an den Haken bekommt?

Petri an alle!
Olli


----------



## menden (15. März 2009)

*AW: Kroatien??*

war schon einer in rovinj?? ich war letzes jahr in zadar ist das angeln dort ähnlich??

grüße aus menden


----------



## dr.zeto (15. März 2009)

*AW: Kroatien??*

Mich würde es auch interessieren, wie die Fänge in Istrien in 2008 waren. Ich fahre mit Freunden Ende August hin. Eben auch in die Nähe von Rovinj bzw. Vrsar.

In wie Fern ist die Angelei in Istrien anders als in Dalmatien?

Bezogen auf die Quantität und Qualität der Fische oder bezogen auf die Techniken?


----------



## menden (28. April 2009)

*AW: Kroatien??*

ich habe bisher nur gehört das viel kraut im wasser ist und das es ein gutn wolfsbarschbestand geben soll
gruß niklas


----------

